# Class Action Lawsuit against makers of Canidae



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

This is from The Dog Food Project website:

Class Action filed against the makers of Canidae Dog Food
Admin | January 27, 2009 5:16 pm
Madison, Wisconsin, January 26, 2009 – A class action lawsuit has been filed on behalf of dog owners nationwide against the makers of CANIDAE brand dog food, seeking payment of veterinarian bills for dogs who allegedly took ill after consuming the food between last summer and the present. The lawsuit also asks the Court to order the defendants, Canidae Corporation and Diamond Pet Foods, to launch a corrective informational campaign. Affected dogs have experienced rectal bleeding, loose and bloody stools, lethargy, and death, according to consumer complaints posted on internet forums and websites.

“We can’t push back the clock: if hundreds or thousands of dogs have suffered, that can’t be reversed. But the lawsuit at least gives dogs and their owners an avenue for redress,” stated Ilan Chorowsky, one of the plaintiff’s lawyers with the Progressive Law Group, which has offices in Madison, Wisconsin and Chicago, Illinois. The Animal Law Center, Rosner & Mansfield LLP, and Doyle Lowther LLP also represent the plaintiff.

Further information about the lawsuit is available at www.dogfoodclassaction.com.

I had previously written about possible consequences from formulation changes on 06/30/08 here.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad I decided to switch foods when I heard that they had changed the formula.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think when I heard about this they were saying it was because people didn't switch to the new formula like they would a new food....

But I have no idea.... :bysmilie:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow! I feed Lilly Canidae. She hasn't had any problems but still! If anyone reads any updates please post them.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Me, too! I thought this was supposed to be one of the best dog foods available. Please keep us updated. I already lost one to kidney failure (although, supposedly from heart probs and dieuretics, but still...) I sure don't want to lose this baby!

Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a hoax. It's a bunch of people wanting to start a class action suit so they posted it in that fashion to draw in attention from consumers who switched over to the new formula to quickly and their babies got sick. A letter from the president of Canidae denied all rumors.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella has not done well since they changed their formula. We're now on our second bag of the new stuff and it will be her last. Of course her issues are no where near the point of those extremes, hers is just enough of an issue that I think it's time to move on to another food.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I had not heard of this, Tami, but thank you for sharing. We did have Uno on Canidae several months back before we started home-cooking.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I just can't find evidence of bad food here. I have been feeding Midis Canidae for about a year now. He started out on the "old" formula prior to the new formula coming out and we've had no problems in any area from either one. But please, let us know if anyone honestly finds some serious probs with this food. Midis is getting All Stages and likes it very well, and eats about the right amount per day. He is not fat nor skinny. He's "just right"! 

Cyndi


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought a bag of the new formula Canidae in mid-January and Toby finished it about two days ago. I had heard about the awful things the new formula was doing to other dogs, not just Maltese, and changed to Fromm's, which Toby and I just LOVE. We can't say enough good things about this product. 

About Canidae, I should say that Toby did not experience any problems at all on the new formula. We changed because of the inclusion of rosemary, because of all the reviews I'd read about the formula and mostly because Toby just did not like the taste of it after a week. Regardless of whether or not the rumours are true, the people who used Canidae with unfortunate results are real and numerous. We had absolutely no problems on it, but I get frightened so easily!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I heard about this too. I asked about the new formula on SM last fall (http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36539&hl=canidae). When I was switching to Canidae, I went to the store and the saleslady said they didn't carry them anymore. According to her, the manufacture changed formula but didn't put "new" or "new formula" on the bags and all the packaging's colors/style remained the same. Some of the regular Canidae customers weren't aware and gave their dogs the new formula without the slow transition (as in introducing new food) so some of the dogs got bad diarrhea. So the store that I went to stopped carrying it. I managed to get it from another store since our fluffs never ate it before. I transitioned them from Eagle Pack Holistic Select to Canidae new formula without any problem but they didn't like it as much. We eventually switched them to NB Duck & Potatoes for the tear stain but I haven't seen any results yet. Napoleon's breeder also fed her Malts Canidae. She didn't have problems with the new formula but she heard that some other dog owners did. I guess they should have at least put on the package that it was a new formula--if it was human food like Kraft, etc. they would have put 'new and improved' or something like that on the package. IMO, with all the food recalls and problems, it'd have been in their best interest to be more proactive and upfront about the new formula to prevent potential negative press and/or legal issues.


----------

